# CDL "A" question



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Hey guys,
When taking the Class A and doing the offset backing up with a trailer is it a fail if you have a :" pull up" ?
Steve


----------



## fairrpe86 (Nov 22, 2009)

I do not know about where you are, but in CO it is a point deduction for doing that. I do not know how many points you start out with and how many you have to keep to pass, but it is not an auto fail here.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

In il your allowed to get out and look once and also allowed to pull ahead once and try again. They'll tell you what your allowed. I wish they would've had an actual "dock" to back up to. Although i passed my first time fine, backing up to a couple cones seemed dumb.


----------



## yoced (Feb 7, 2011)

echo what those folks said. 
Best bet is to ASK the boss/trooper/instructor - ahead of time if possible.
And yeah, backing up into cones is very odd.
Lucky for me I hit it the first time - lucky because I didn't know it was coming !


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks for the help guys..I worded the question wrong , i meant to ask if it is a deduction not a fail,
Steve


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Holland;1595210 said:


> In il your allowed to get out and look once and also allowed to pull ahead once and try again. They'll tell you what your allowed. I wish they would've had an actual "dock" to back up to. Although i passed my first time fine, backing up to a couple cones seemed dumb.


I had the same setup for my test.

I took my test during the Midwest's version of a hurricane. Aside from getting a little wet it made it very easy since the instructor didn't want to be standing in the middle of the parking lot any longer then she had to be. Half of the course was under 2-4" of water so she judged some of my stuff from a distance where she wasn't standing in water and my pretrip/walk around was done from 75' away under the overhang of a building.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

In Maine you get 3 tries at offset backing and ally docking and 2 tries at forward off set and 50' back up. I passed all of them with my first try.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Do you have to disconnect and re connect the trailer or drop the trailer. They don't want you doing that here anymore. I guess a few ppl have not hooked them back up properly. Going to my class "A" soon.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Grassman09;1596370 said:


> Do you have to disconnect and re connect the trailer or drop the trailer. They don't want you doing that here anymore. I guess a few ppl have not hooked them back up properly. Going to my class "A" soon.


I didn't have to. I doubt the tester would have known if I did it right or wrong anyway.


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

Grassman09;1596370 said:


> Do you have to disconnect and re connect the trailer or drop the trailer. They don't want you doing that here anymore. I guess a few ppl have not hooked them back up properly. Going to my class "A" soon.


How long have you had that international ?


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

bugthug;1596576 said:


> How long have you had that international ?


I duno was it 2 or 3 years I bought it off of you? I got my air brake certificate. That's half the battle.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

most of the tests it is points off, the key is dangerous actions...if you hit soomething during manuvers its an auto fail


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

If you tell the instructor to go F*** yourself,it's also an auto fail.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

leolkfrm;1596778 said:


> most of the tests it is points off, the key is dangerous actions...if you hit soomething during manuvers its an auto fail


Maybe that's why some states allow you to get out and check the cones? Not sure if they do in MO...hopefully i drive well enough not to have to


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

xtreem3d;1595171 said:


> Hey guys,
> When taking the Class A and doing the offset backing up with a trailer is it a fail if you have a :" pull up" ?
> Steve


In MN you get a deduction, but its not an automatic fail.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

tuney443;1597039 said:


> If you tell the instructor to go F*** yourself,it's also an auto fail.


That's just the verbage for "Have a nice day!" in New York, isn't it? Can't see you getting failed for that, maybe a +1.


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

I just got my class A a couple of weeks ago here in Massachusetts. For each driving test you can pull up 3 times and get out 3. We had the offset alley pull up and then back up over 100 feet, then pararell park in each direction and then alley dock. The troopers here are very picky about the air brake test. We were told " when in dout get out" if you didn't use your get out's and fail, then your basically an idiot and troopers do not like cocky drivers. JMHO. Matt


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Mr.Markus;1597233 said:


> That's just the verbage for "Have a nice day!" in New York, isn't it? Can't see you getting failed for that, maybe a +1.


NO,that would be NYC,the rest of NY I would like to think is kind of like,well Canada,you know what I mean,like laid back and mellow. Anyway,it's something I said about 36 years ago when I wasn't so nice and mellow as I am now.:laughing: Had to take my CDL a few towns over just in case word spread to other driving instructors.The plan worked.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

snopushin ford;1597311 said:


> I just got my class A a couple of weeks ago here in Massachusetts. For each driving test you can pull up 3 times and get out 3. We had the offset alley pull up and then back up over 100 feet, then pararell park in each direction and then alley dock. The troopers here are very picky about the air brake test. We were told " when in dout get out" if you didn't use your get out's and fail, then your basically an idiot and troopers do not like cocky drivers. JMHO. Matt


I am just guessing parallel parking especially to the passenger side is the hardest thing during the test?

Couple other questions......Can you just pass the written test to get,
1. Hazardous
2. Tank
3. Passenger vehicle (not a school bus)


----------



## Moose's Mowing (Oct 6, 2012)

I took mine in PA back in 2008. Can't remember how many pull ups I was allowed, but I do know there was at least 1 without any points being deducted. T

he blind side parallel park was tough, it takes a lot of practice. The way a 5th wheel comes around is different than a normal bumper trailer. It takes a bit of extra time for it to start turning, but once it does, it turns fast. the key is to go at it at the correct angle, cut your wheels at just the right time and you'll end up in the spot perfect every time without any pull ups. Also, go VERY slow. No points are taken for how slow you go, so go as slow as possible. This will give you the most time to correct any errors. Also, don't try to over compensate with turning your wheels, just take it easy and use a "light touch" And did I mention to go slow?

Not 100% sure, but all the endorsements are just the written test. So air brakes, doubles/triples/tank, passenger etc is just the computer questions and if you have the class A already, you just get the endorsements added. Hazmat is a bit different. I think it's only good for a year, maybe 3 then you have to re-test. The other ones, once you get them, you keep them as long as your cdl is valid. 

I personally don't use mine. I drove here and there part time for some extra $, but I don't drive for work or for my business. But I'll never let it lapse. I think in PA at least, if it expires, you'd have to do the whole process over. So even though it costs more $ every time I gotta renew it, ya never know when a cld will come in handy


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks..i kinda thought you might need to show up in a double at least to get passed. Hazmat is only as good as your background check. 

I am taking my test in an International day cab with a lowboy trailer, so visibilty should be good. It's from a "school" in MO that rents you the rig and lets you test for 5 hours before heading to the testing station. They also go over the pre-trip and let you drive the exact route the patrol will take you on...sort of being spoon fed.


----------



## 99LsSilverado (Aug 28, 2011)

All endorsments are just written test. Hazmat also has the back round check fingerprinting and retesting every four years


----------

